# Seguin Texas area Neo Mastiffs Rescues, suggestions please!



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Hi, I hope y'all are fine. I need a rescue for a Neo Mastiff in the Seguin Area. It could be San Antonio or Austin, New Braunfels and San Marcos. All other places would be too far. Thanks so so much!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I would contact these guys and see if they can get you in touch with someone in the area. 

http://www.neorescueinc.org/


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I would contact these guys and see if they can get you in touch with someone in the area.
> 
> http://www.neorescueinc.org/


Thanks so much! I will


----------

